# Google- Flank Pain - Where is it, What is it - 24 Medica



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Flank Pain - Where is it, What is it**24 Medica*Someone with *irritable bowel syndrome* may be given medication to help the *bowel* relax or prevent it from having spasms. Those with a urinary tract infection *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

